# Anyone else enjoy racing Tyco cars?



## TX Street Racer

Hey guys, I figured I'd toss up this post....anyone else enjoy racing Tyco slot cars? I've read several posts where people have lightly mentioned that they aren't into Tyco slot cars........I'm just curious why that is. 

For me growing up Tyco cars were the first cars I had.......440X2's to be exact. My brother and I used to have so much fun pushing these cars to the edge....... for me that fun is still there.

Let's face it....a stock 440X2 will smoke an AFX magnatraction car........is this why there's a dislike for Tyco? Tyco did have a cool assortment of bodies.....just as AFX did....although AFX probably has a wider assortment to choose from.....is this why AFX is more popular?

I love running the AFX,TJets just like everyone else....for the enjoyment.....but every once in a while I slap down a 440X2 car just to get that thrill of speed. I've also been wanting to build up a Tyco car for drags.....I'm just curious what kind of scale 1/4 mile times can be acheived by a Tyco 440X2 car.........and I've considered changing the armatures....has anyone else done this? How much faster was the upgraded arm??


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

I like to race tyco slots as well. seems like you get more bang for your buck. I first slots were tycopro though. 

russell


----------



## AfxToo

Absolutely. I love the Tyco 440/X2. They are not quite as fast out of the box as the Tomy SG+ but I think they are a little easier to work on than the Tomys. The stock wheels are better than the Tomys too. I just think the 440/X2 is a nice solid design that has withstood the test of time. Some of the modern race inspired chassis like the Patriots and Pathers share at least a little bit of the design legacy of the 440/X2. 

BSRT sells hotter motors, stronger magnets, improved electricals, and better wheel sets for the 440/X2. You'll need a good power supply to wring the most from any hot motor. 

TycoPros are another story. Fabulous bodies, but the chassis design was very weak structurally and doesn't stand up to race stress, or even time. The TycoPro plastic get brittle and breaks with age. Purely a shelf queen chassis. The TycoPro bodies though, for the most part, fit on a Tyco 440-X2 pan chassis. All of my remaining TycoPro bodies are sitting on X2 chassis and I still run them.


----------



## roadrner

Don't really think it's an issue of like or dislike, just a preference. I have cars from all manufacturers. I prefer and collect the old Aurora style AFXes, but i still run mag chassis from all of the vendors, TYCO to LL. Plus the kids like the mag cars that stick and run fast. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03

My first slot cars were Tycopro with the leaf type pick-ups. The very first cars I had came in a Tycopro set the cars were the Super Pinto and the Super Gremlin I got for Christmas along with the AFX White #11 Charger, I thought it was a Matador. I like many of the Tyco bodies. I just don't enjoy the Tyco chassis. The older ones are terrible except for th HP2 which is just alright. The newer onse HP7 and 440-X2 and 440-X3s are just too fast for my track. I have a seven foot straight as my longest straight and with a newer Tyco or Tomy all I can do is squeeze the trigger for a split second and the car is already down the straight, I don't see any wheel spin, I can't even perceive the acceleration. It all happens too fast for me. With T-jets, JLTOs AFX, AFX Magnatractions and now JLXTs, I can see the car accelerate and slide around the turns, or come out of a 1/4 turn in a fishtail and go halfway down the next straight sideways and then straighten out. I can even make the car do a 180 and go backwards a little and then turn back around and go forward again. I can even do these things with AFX G-Plus chassis, but they are too noisy and clunky. 

I wouldn't say I don't like Tyco, if there were nothing else I would buy them and enjoy them, but with my other choices available I would say I prefer the other choices.


----------



## AfxToo

If you remove the traction magnets from cars with separate traction magnets (Tyco 440X2, HP7, Tomy Turbo/SRT/SG+, BSRT G3, etc.) they are pretty much like an Aurora G-Plus only smoother. These will work very well on shorter tracks and give you some more body and racing style choices. The G3 minus tractions is growing in popularity as its own racing class (G3 Lites), especially around the Redmond, WA area. ;-) 

My favorite TycoPro bodies are the Can-Am cars, Porche 917, the AC Cobra, Datsun 240Z, and the SuperBird. In the 440/X2 series, I love the F1 and Indy cars and any GTP is good. Some of the better Tyco bodies come on the awful HP7 chassis.

I know it's hard to believe today, but at one point in time NASCAR wasn't the only popular racing show in town in North America. Being a major racing fan and not being able to get realistic F1/Indy cars in your favorite scale was a major bummer (sorry, TJet slimlines didn't cut it). The release of the Aurora G-Plus (although I wish they never did the sticker decal thing) and later the Tyco 440s opened a whole new and wonderful world of racing bodies for the HO slot car masses. The same goes for the AFX line with the TransAm, Can-Am, and LeMans style cars. Tyco did a good job, and they kept Aurora on their toes. If it wasn't for the threat from Tyco we'd all be racing Ice Cream Trucks.


----------



## micyou03

I did take the magnets out of 440-X2 and SG-Plus chassis in the past, but that was before I knew about silicone tires. I did it on the Tyco Black 40 Ford w/Flames, red 57 Chevy Pro Stock and the Tomy 300ZX and the Ford Thunderbird. The wheels spun pike crazy but wasn't what I was looking for at the time. I guess I will try it again before I sell everything off.

AfxToo

My favorite Tycopro body that I have is the Chaparral 2G. Do you know if there is a way to fit a better chassis on it. It is on a HP2 Curve Hugger chassis now. I tried to put it on an HP7 and a 440-X2 but the motors seem to be too high. Do you or anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## boss9

Hello,
I'll add my two bits--I like to start off with the slowest cars and build up to the faster ones. I start with Atlas ( the little red & white t-bird is the wife's fav.), and build up to the new stuff and/or maybe a 440X3. Sometimes we never get too far, staying with the AFX or JL's. I really love all types of slot vehicles and is long as I can make it turn laps I'm satisfied. My first cars were with an Aurora Model-Motoring set given to me by my Dad. I had Lionel trains and Mum gave me hell for trading the slots in for train cars. She made me go back and return them. I then moved up to 1/24 with Cox, Dynamic and Russkit. From there it was Tyco-Pro and AFX. I agree with you guys that the choices through the years have been brilliant--with each Co. keeping the other in check (per AfxToo) and forcing more choices. I never thought the day would come (again) when I would have more choices than money, but since E-bay and JL, I realize I just can't keep up. I have never been a completist, just a buyer of things I prefer. I do have all the JL Bosses and Machs and hope with the club car that will be it making a complete series. I will buy some of the new stuff coming out that I like but not much used stuff anymore. For the rest of my collection--I will keep all of it and pass it on to my girls and they can do what they like with it. My Will states that if they sell it all, it must be broken up and not sold as a lot. I'm sure they'll be tweaked about that.
cheers...
Oh micyou03, which one is the 2G? Is that the hardtop with the wing or the vacum cleaner car?


----------



## micyou03

Hi boss9,

Its the open cockpit car shown in this auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5911519795&rd=1


----------



## AfxToo

My Tyco Chaparral 2G is sitting on a Tyco 440-X2 chassis and I've been using it like this for a few years. The only difference between the one in the picture and mine is the driver's head is missing on mine. Maybe the head mounting mechanism (neck?) is interfering? Everything else is the same and there's plenty of clearance. The TycoPro Porsche 908 shortnose is a slightly tight fit on a 440X2 chassis but it does work and it's a killer light and low body. The 908 shortnose is actually lower than any Tyco F1 body when it's sitting on an X2 pan chassis.


----------



## Captain Fred

I never had a slotcar track when I was a kid. I got to play with my step brother's Magna Tractions though. I didn't get a set of my own until after I was married. My wife got me the Tyco Championship set with the glow Vettes. The 80s glow Vettes will always have a special place in my collection. 440x2s make up a large part of my collection. I have several other brands too. I just started learning to appreciate the old school stuff in the last couple of years since JL started producing slotcars. I've picked up some original Auroras thru Ebay and a few trades off this board. I love them all. I also got into trains when I picked up the Tyco Road & Rail set. If I can ever get my set up the way I want it, I'll have a few different types of tracks set up for a few different types of cars and a train track running around the place too. 

I've taken some junkers and done some customs, including a Tyco HP7 with the chassis chopped behind the motor and a Tomy Turbo fused onto it with a Tomy crown gear, rear end and track magnet. It's pretty friggin' fast. I chopped down a Turbo Hopper too. It runs almost as good as a 440x2 with an F1 body. I would like to learn more about tweaking the older stuff. I would like to check out some of those brands that I don't own any of, like Patriot, Bauer and Wizzard. I want to eventually learn the ins and outs of trying different performance parts out. Someday, I'm gonna have a routed track like the ones I only see pictures of in those hobby shops up North.:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

One way to get a taste of what it was like back in the olden days is to read about like we did in the day. This guy has captured every single Car Model Magazine ever printed on three CDs. He's made it available for sale at: http://www.rmtcustoms.com/ . This is the real deal, without the golden glow of nostalgia but with a real sense of what it was like when slot cars had mass appeal as a hobby. The echo of the slot car big bang can still be heard today. The dedicated companies, both big and small, and the grass roots dedication of enthusiasts that help keep it alive are to be commended. Unfortunately, Tyco (now Mattel) appears to be heading towards slot car extinction. I hope that their excellent 440-X2 chassis design and nicely done bodies are picked up by someone who will try to make them a dominant force in the HO slot car hobby once again.


----------



## TX Street Racer

Captain Fred said:


> Someday, I'm gonna have a routed track like the ones I only see pictures of in those hobby shops up North.:thumbsup:



Mike, I did tell you that I own a routed track,right??? I'd be willing to trade it off to you man......as I don't have the space to set it up......but it'd easily fit in your garage man :thumbsup: 


Guys, I'd like to thank you for your comments.......it's been great to read all of the different opinions and reasons behind our feelings.

:thumbsup:


----------



## boss9

Hear-hear!!!!


----------



## Captain Fred

Brian, we'll get together soon. The garage is looking better. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder

For me the tyco 440x2 is like the small block chevy of the slot car world. Parts are cheap and you can get whatever you want. I have a couple with rare-earth magnets hot arms and ball bearings. I also have a drag strip with a timing system. The track is 17' 6" long and is powered by 2 12v car batteries. My stock tycos will run about .9 to 1.200 seconds or so and my hot cars can go as fast as .380 seconds or so. M.p.h. on a stock car is about 18 to 20 and a modified can hit 50 or more. Mine aren't as fast as the guys from the usdra. Check out sluggercan.com and look at the records.


----------



## micyou03

AfxToo said:


> My Tyco Chaparral 2G is sitting on a Tyco 440-X2 chassis and I've been using it like this for a few years. The only difference between the one in the picture and mine is the driver's head is missing on mine. Maybe the head mounting mechanism (neck?) is interfering? Everything else is the same and there's plenty of clearance. The TycoPro Porsche 908 shortnose is a slightly tight fit on a 440X2 chassis but it does work and it's a killer light and low body. The 908 shortnose is actually lower than any Tyco F1 body when it's sitting on an X2 pan chassis.


AfxToo,

Thanks for the info. It got me motivated and with a little more determination I got the Chap 2G bodies on Tyco 440-X2 chassis. Its a little tricky to get them on. If I try to roll the chassis too much it jambs, I have to kind of ease it more or less straight on. And I got my my 2Ds on 440 chassis. They would not go on the 440-X2s. They sure more fun to run now. I wonder how long they will stay looking this good, now that they can move fast enought to break them.


----------



## TX Street Racer

LOL, the first thing to go will be those nice wings :jest:


----------



## AfxToo

Wow, those race cars look great. The 2Gs look low down and aggressive, like they should. The 2D bodies do look to have a bit more of a turn in at the bottom so I can see where they'd be tighter. As far as breakage goes, I do try to be more careful with the vintage bodies. It's just so nice to ge able to run these classic racers on a modern chassis. I'm sure they like it too. :tongue: I find the stock 440/X2 chassis to be more predictable and less likely to tempt you to push it beyond the edge than say a Super G+ or an SRT. Running with stock tires will also make them more likely to slide out than flip, but don't count on it. If something happens to them while they're doing what they were born to do, I can live with it.


----------



## micyou03

The white wings can be had for $5 each at Road Race Replicas and the RWB cars are preety cheap most of the time for some reason. So if they break they can be replaced.


----------



## vaBcHRog

TX Street Racer said:


> LOL, the first thing to go will be those nice wings :jest:


 Yep. But they were designed to pop off not break  Also fo everyones info the 2D never had a wing and for the life of me I can't figure out why TYCO gave it one

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## AfxToo

Good point Roger: http://www.sandcastlevi.com/racing/chaprral.htm


----------



## jamiestang

I own a few g3s and patriot storms the other 90 % is all tyco 440x2s love these cars.There fun to race and easy to work on


----------



## micyou03

It is interesting to read the things I wrote over 2 years ago.


----------



## WesJY

micyou03 said:


> It is interesting to read the things I wrote over 2 years ago.


YEAH can you believe it.. 2 years went by already.. plus this coming up will be 2007!! jeezzzzz

Wes


----------



## Crimnick

Yep...I have a buttload of tycos...they seem near bullet proof...I let the kids run them mostly...

I havent hopped any of them up as yet.....they are plenty fast as is...only being outclassed by my SRT and super G+...

(and my indy cars still have wings....snicker) :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

I run anything. If I like the body I will run it.


----------



## RacerDave

I have a bunch of tycos also. The 440x2 was just a fantastic slot car. Dave.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Did you guys know that the same person that invented the 440 also invented the Aurora Vibrator and Thunder Jet Chassis? Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, I didnt know that!

I like Tycos.


----------



## A/FX Nut

The story is in Greenburg's Guide to Aurora Slot Cars. It's a good book.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

wow, didnt realize how old this thread was. But....

As a brand, I like tycos. Theyre not ALL that I like, but they offer the right mix of good chassis, and lots of variety in the body department. 440s Im not too fond of which is prolly since I just dont care for more magnetic grip than it takes to get the tires to hook up, smooth out the bumps and give a little edge in the curves. When I do run 440's I generally run the older bar magnet chassis since they allow a little slide. I have these mostly since for the narrow body cars, 440s are all that work. In fact, unless its something I want to keep 'correct' I usually ebay my 440s in favor of an HP.

HP-7s are a good solid platform. With a few simple, cheap, easy mods they can run like you wouldnt believe. 

Curvehuggers and HP-2s are some of my alltime favorite chassis since the motors are powerful--if you know which ones to look for, the magnetic traction isnt overbearing but is in the center (on CH's) right where you need it so it keeps the pin in the slot and keeps your rear tires hooked up untill you push it too far. The HP-2's mags are way out back which helps the pin none but they are fun to slide and work beautifully when you go without them. 

The HP-2 has a little nostalgia for me also: after having just AFX's and a few T-jets as a kid, I got back into slots in '01 and scored a NOS Tyco CJ-7 on an HP-2. This was my first tyco, Id finally found my first slot Jeep and it was the first AFX competitor from about the same era that Id seen up close. With its modular pickup arrangement that laid flat on the rails, free spinning blade guide, separate traction mags, gear saver and self contained motor it seemed WAY advanced for something developed in the late 70's.


----------

